# How do I "overclock"? [more info in desc.]



## Ryan Lueders (May 4, 2012)

How do I over-clock my CPU computer?

[Additional information] I play Minecraft at around 20 fps with my internet browser open and It's not fast enough for me and I was first of all wondering how to over-clock, and what to over-clock that would make Minecraft run the best. (any possible way you know to make Minecraft faster would help you don't need to answer this, but if you do have a good answer it would be most appreciated)

Computer Specs:

[RAM - 2.00 GB]

CPU:
Processor:
Name - Intel Pentium T4500
Code Name - Penryn
Package - Socket P (478)
Specification - Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4500 @ 2.30GHz

Motherboard:
Manufacturer - Hewlett-Packard
Model - 1605
Chipset - Intel GL40

BIOS:
Brand - Hewlett-Packard
Version - F.14

Graphics:
GPU:
Name - Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family

(I don't really know what information you need here so let me know if you need more :wink (PS: My Skype is ryanlueders, if you want to help me on there. It's a lot easier to understand instructions that way, for me at least)


----------



## Ryan Lueders (May 4, 2012)

And um does any one know what makes Magic Launcher for Minecraft run so fast?
Example: Vanilla Minecraft - [10-20 FPS]
Magic Launcher - [43-50 FPS]
(and yes I was using Optifine with both Vanilla MC, and Magic Launcher. As well as Optifine Multi-Core)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptop's are not good for OC'ing period and OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked, or severely limited to user adjustments, to prevent OC'ing and damage to their lower quality components.


----------

